
Ask HN: How would I get started building an at home EEG monitoring product? - dpods
I&#x27;ve been reading a book called &quot;The Promise Of Sleep&quot; to learn more about my troubles I&#x27;ve had sleeping over the years and it&#x27;s inspired me to start hacking and gathering my own data about my sleep patterns.<p>I&#x27;d like to take a shot at building an at home EEG machine to gather data on my brain activity at the time I fall asleep and throughout the night. I&#x27;ve been searching around for existing products that let me have access to the data and I can&#x27;t find anything so I&#x27;m looking into building something. I&#x27;m not even sure where to begin though. I&#x27;d need to start with some EEG electrodes but not sure how I can capture the data from the electrodes. Does anyone have any experience or ideas on how I can get started?
======
pella
find an EEG project:
[https://github.com/topics/eeg](https://github.com/topics/eeg)

